# Starlite Camping Resort



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

We are heading out to Starlite Camping Resort in Stevens PA located in northern Lancaster County. A nice feature of the campground is the "plateau area." This area has campsites that overlook the town of Ephrata.

Here is a view from one of the sites on the plateau......which looks really nice at night!


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

looks like a really nice place!!


----------



## D.P. (Nov 8, 2009)

Looks like a great place. Have you been there before?

We are not far from there might want to go down and check it out.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

D.P. said:


> Looks like a great place. Have you been there before?
> 
> We are not far from there might want to go down and check it out.


Yes, we've camped there before, but, not on the plateau. If you look on the map, the sites on the plateau near the pavilion, 137-140 where the only ones open in this area when I called to reserve.


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

Thanks rdvholtwood, We camp in Lancaster quite a bit. will have to check it out.

kevin


----------



## go6car (Jan 19, 2004)

I've only been to Lake in Wood in that general area, but would be interested in checking it out. I saw that online while scouring future camping places to go, but had never read anything from someone who had actually been there.

Is there anything nearby worth checking out as well (shops, food, etc.), or is this close enough to that Lake in Wood area to make all the surrounding things to do the same....

Thanks


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

go6car said:


> I've only been to Lake in Wood in that general area, but would be interested in checking it out. I saw that online while scouring future camping places to go, but had never read anything from someone who had actually been there.
> 
> Is there anything nearby worth checking out as well (shops, food, etc.), or is this close enough to that Lake in Wood area to make all the surrounding things to do the same....
> 
> Thanks


As we are from the area, we really don't visit any nearby attractions and just hang out at the campground. Here is the list of nearby attractions per the website.

I know this weekend they are hosting a yard sale at the campground....


----------



## go6car (Jan 19, 2004)

Thanks!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

This past weekend we camped at Starlite Camping Resort in northern Lancaster County. The weather was perfect and the view was great from the plateau area were we camped. Would highly recommend this area in the CG. The site we were in 144 was towards the end of the row and even though we had a decent view, 148 would be much better.

We are thinking about going back in the fall when the trees start changing color....


----------

